# Rats in mattress grrrr



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So two of t rats have been in my mattress for at lest three hours I have cut holes in it tried treats and they are content with tearing the inside apart 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm sorry but that is hilarious hahaha! I'm sure you can't see the funny side of it right now though... I don't think there's much you can do really until the come out by themselves, it sounds like a rat heaven in there! Maybe get some warm food and hold it near the biggest hole, so they smell it and pop their heads out then pull them out quickly?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I have tuna sitting outside one of the holes I feel like a cat stalking its pray or something haha and if pulling them out was an option I would but there's springs everywhere right up to the sides so when I pull them I'm scared of getting their feet caught but one of them squeaks every time I touch her because she doesn't want to get out it is kind of funny but its soooooo annoying


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

What I would do, it to place some nice, hot, bad human food by a couple of the holes and then call them then quickly pull them. You really have no choice at this moment in time, it's either pull them out watching where their feet are or leave them to come out by themselves. I'd opt for the carrot and stick approach though because you're soon going to have a destroyed mattress and those are very expensive to replace!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha well they go crazy for tuna they rip it out of my hands when I give them it as a treat and all of their treats I've tried I think they will choose the mattress over anything at this point what would be a good smelly human food?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Generally my rats just love anything that's flavoursome and hot! Basically anything bad that they shouldn't eat too much of... I can't really give anything specific but just something that smells amazing to us, because it will also smell amazing to them. I'm thinking something like fresh pizza, or sausages? I don't know haha, just something tasty! Warmed up veggies? They will come out by themselves after they're done though, but obviously this could take a while!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Very long and I have school in the morning it's already 10 and I still have to study and get ready for school in the morning at 6:30 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Do you think a scrambled egg would work?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you tried noise? If they think something is more interesting that is going on outside of the mattress they may be inclined to come out. What else are you going to do?


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Would elevating the mattress be an option? Maybe tilting it just an inch or two slowly to one side will persuade them to gravitate toward the holes.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I finally got them out like an hour ago I decided be nice wasn't working very well so I had to be a mean rat mom. Anyways my mattress has foam stuff all over the sides and top and bottom also springs everywhere so if I tilted it they just climbed the springs an sides to the other side so I couldn't get to them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh dear lol this made me laugh so much. I am a bed saleswoman so know exactly how expensive these can be. Your rats sound very cheeky I wish you had gotten some footage or some pics xx lol well done for winning the battle xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

im grateful mine like to sleep on my mattress rather than in it!


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

How did you get them out in the end, did you have to pull them out when they came to the holes?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I tilted my mattress so that they were walking on the side where there was no springs and grabbed them when they came to a hole. Haha misty looked at me like mom what did you do that for. They had decided it was nap time at one point I took a few pictures actually but they aren't very clear.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

